# Pinout plan VW 6-CD changer model 1J6 035 111



## audio_senser (Mar 30, 2005)

hi guys,
so far I did not succeed in finding a wiring/pinout plan for the 
vw 6-cd changer 1J6 035 111 Matsu****a CX-CV1820LH.
its a 12 pin connector and I desperatly need audio left, audio
right and audio ground for injecting external MP3 Player Music ...
I appreciate any hint.
cheers,
-sven


----------



## ovlaicu (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Pinout plan VW 6-CD changer model 1J6 035 111 (audio_senser)*

Did you find out anything? Couse I am looking for the same thing and I cant find it.
thx


----------



## stephen himmelman (Jan 9, 2012)

*cd changer pin out*

CD Changer -R41- Harness Connectors 

12-Pin Connector, T12d 
1 - Data in 
2 - Clock 
3 - Terminal 31 
4 - Data out 
5 - Not used 
6 - Terminal 30 
7 - Right audio output wire 
8 - Control wire 
9 - Audio ground 
10 - Left audio output wire 
11 - Not used 
12 - Terminal 58d


----------

